# Has anyone seen this Macroalgae in Toronto?



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Bayinaung said:


> Has anyone seen this Macroalgae in Toronto?


I have a small piece, got it from Ken (Reefquarium).

Joe


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

hmmm haven't seen those at Ken's. when did you get them? are they growing crazy like in that pic?


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Bayinaung said:


> hmmm haven't seen those at Ken's. when did you get them? are they growing crazy like in that pic?


Not Ken from SUM, but Ken from Reefquarium (21 Fairburn Dr. Unit:10). He has it in his sump. I got it about 2 month ago and I still have it my sump. I had there a sea urchin, that slowed down the grow of it. I will put it in my main tank. It had like 3-4 "leaves" and now about 20+.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

oh I see. ok. how much did you pay for those?


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Bayinaung said:


> oh I see. ok. how much did you pay for those?


Actually he gave it to me for free cose I bought a couple of corals from him at the same time. He's closed on Sundays.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

ok that's cool. thanks for letting me know. Reefearium right? or reefquarium.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Know what it is called? Looks cool.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

IIRC, I think it's called Caulerpa.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Feather calupra. 

Grows tall. I had some one that was 24" tall, and covered a large part of a leather tank. Looked good. Eventually, my sailfin tang decided it tasted pretty good too.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Bayinaung said:


> ok that's cool. thanks for letting me know. Reefearium right? or reefquarium.


Reefquarium
reefquarium.com


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

J_T said:


> Feather calupra.
> 
> Grows tall. I had some one that was 24" tall, and covered a large part of a leather tank. Looked good. Eventually, my sailfin tang decided it tasted pretty good too.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk 2


yeah, before RC blocked me (see my rant thread) peeps said they grow fast so should be great for phosphate removal. and great for tangs! What I like about them is instead of sending long shoots they grow tightly next to each other (unlike amazons for instance). I plan to have some tangs in my new setup so this will help feed them.

man there are 75 varieties of this macro algae. One type has little balls for leaves and NAFB has them. albeit those are not as attractive as this feather like pattern. we should grow this like chaeto.


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

Caulerpa sertularioides

These will attach to substrate, could climb rocks and take over your tank if not careful. If you like the look of a planted marine this is great, but if you have a reef setup you may soon find it becoming a nuisance.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Dude I so regret not posting my last culling. I just tossed what would be equivalent to a bundle of Romain lettuce last weekend. With it went another almost equal size of grape caulerpa. Zena is right by the way. They will attach to almost anything given enough opportunity. Personally I like it in my one tank as it sure as hell beats the plastic plants they sell. It also gives the tank a natural look and people are just as impressed to see live 'sea weed" with fish.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

lol man... hmmmm I'm having second thoughts. maybe a refugium. oh I know, my nano! the Q tank! that's it. I can't stand runners and this being marine is going to do more damage to the aquascape than fresh water amazon runners would.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

By the way, if you wish to have a tang in the same tank as the growing plants then think again. Its very likely the tang will eat most if not all of the plant (leaves). It isn't likely the plant will be given enough time to grow so a separate tank will be required (refugium).


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

disman_ca said:


> By the way, if you wish to have a tang in the same tank as the growing plants then think again. Its very likely the tang will eat most if not all of the plant (leaves). It isn't likely the plant will be given enough time to grow so a separate tank will be required (refugium).


I put a piece of this exact same algae into the DT and within 30sec my foxfafe and regal destroyed it.


----------

